

Why AngularJS is worse than a new ASP.NET WebForms - benaston
https://medium.com/@benastontweet/4535d835e836

======
lhorie
If anyone's interested, I wrote about my experience with Angular problems in
more technical detail here ( [http://lhorie.blogspot.ca/2013/09/things-that-
suck-in-angula...](http://lhorie.blogspot.ca/2013/09/things-that-suck-in-
angularjs.html) ), and more recently here ( [http://lhorie.github.io/mithril-
blog/lessons-learned-from-an...](http://lhorie.github.io/mithril-blog/lessons-
learned-from-angular.html) )

------
PhrosTT
I'm currently trying out a React + Backbone hybrid that seems very promising.
It makes it possible to handle an infinite number of possible app states in a
sane and predictable way. The tradeoff is setting it up and understanding all
the libraries involved is probably beyond any "Make your first SPA tutorial".
But then again none of the architectures in those TodoMVC would scale to a
complex app.

------
gitah
I picked AngularJS because I'm not an expert at Javascript and will probably
code myself into a mess if I started out with nothing and had to find third
party libraries and structure the code myself. Maybe AngularJS is a bad idea
if you're like the author and already have 5 year+ of JS experience and used
to their existing development methods.

Not sure why the author think data-binding and declarative UI programming is
trivial. When evaluating AngularJS and Backbone, AngularJS was much more
productive to work with: code is much more succint, understandable and
testable. Backbone turned out to be a nest of binding and removing event
handlers, no better than jQuery soup.

Regarding the 'too magical' argument, at some point developers accept
abstraction and magic otherwise we'd all be coding in pure JS without
libraries. AngularJS has clean abstractions that are understandable
(especially for Java developers).

------
korvenadi
I work on both AngularJS and ASP.NET WebForms. In some cases, WebForms is the
right choice and in some cases AngularJS is the go to choice. You just can't
say AngularJS is worse.

------
Guillaume86
"Witness the introduction of the frighteningly obscure “transclusion”. You
could probably sum up AngularJS with this single word — it makes the inclusion
of DOM fragments in your page sound novel and complicated — etc"

Are you mistaking "transclusion" for "directive" ?

------
thoughtpalette
It obviously depends on context of the application which technology should be
used. Though it was an interesting read for a different perspective.

